# New keeper in Kansas with a question about setting up.



## hlnkc (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, thanks for the information that you've already provided.
My question is simple to you pros Im sure, but I want to get off to a good start. Here's my scenario. 
I bought a 10 frame deep hive for brood, and will eventually have two. Unfortunately I got a late jump on ordering bees, and the only local nucs I can get are mediums. So, can I use the 5 medium nuc frames with five deep frames or do I have to cut the box down and buy five more medium frames? Thank you.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I would buy a medium hive body and 5 frames with foundation. After you have 8 frames drawn out then put 10 frame deep on top. When 8 frames of the deep is drawn out then reverse. When deep is all drawn out then put second deep I between deep and medium. The medium will become your honey super and you may need a couple more mediums depending on your flow.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

The bees won't care, they'll just build comb off the bottom of the frames. Someone posted on here that they had frames like that that they had been using for years. If you want you can move them to the outside edge of the box and then rotate them out. Much of the comb is likely to be drone size, some use it to monitor mites, or cut it off to aid in control of mites. If you're a neat orderly sort then do like Bkwoodsbees says.
Bill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

As whiskers said "The bees won't care"

They will eventually fill that area and could make a mess. Give them room above to expand and they will be less likely to build below.

I would use it as a temporary solution.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Go either way, the bees don't care. If you put medium frames in the deep box, you can cut the extra off the bottom, use rubber bands, put it into other medium frames, then put all of the frames into a medium box.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> I would buy a medium hive body and 5 frames with foundation. After you have 8 frames drawn out then put 10 frame deep on top. When 8 frames of the deep is drawn out then reverse. When deep is all drawn out then put second deep I between deep and medium. The medium will become your honey super and you may need a couple more mediums depending on your flow.


+1, and welcome from NE Kansas!


----------

